# hmmm i must have done something wrong :(



## MantisDude15 (Jan 7, 2007)

after my ooth hatched, i had about 25 nymphs... and i kept them together fro about 2 days. i then split them into groups of 3, and about 3 died by the :? i then got some small plastic containers and seperated them into those. i gave them a fruitfly every few days, and sprayed the containers... now i have about 9 left.... any ideas on what i did wrong/could do better next time i keep an ooth? thanks guys


----------



## Ian (Jan 7, 2007)

First of all, what species was this?

Also, it is a good idea to wait around 3 days after hatching, before starting to feed the nymphs. Otherwise they will not eat the food, and get very easily stressed.


----------



## Jwonni (Jan 7, 2007)

mantisdude mine hatched 36, i seperated 17 into large plastic party cups each one had a single twig running the full height and a square of muslin held on by a elestic band. The other 19 all stayed in there hatching tub with several twigs full length.

I have up to now lost 1 from the group container looked thin but i think it was a late hatcher coz an extra one appeared (originally i counted 35 for the first few day)

The group are being fed daily so as to avoid any hunger and therefore cannabalism

The cups are being fed every 2 or 3 days i am putting 3-5 fruit flys in each

They get sprayed when they get fed

No additional heating as yet.

Have you had any sheds yet? mine were 2 weeks old on friday but as yet no first shed


----------



## MantisDude15 (Jan 7, 2007)

they are ghosts, no shed yet.. they are a week old


----------

